# Hmmm



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

I think the OTBS thread finally died of it's own ponderous weight?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2008)

It was pretty big. Enough post for a nights worth of reading.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 17, 2008)

tell me it ain't so Rich-so many well deserved members?


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Well..can you read it? I can't  I get a fatal error... it's too big.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 17, 2008)

I can read it, last post was  yours, something about "hop to it boy".


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's what I get...
*Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 5061 bytes) in /home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php on line 3073*


----------



## capt dan (Sep 17, 2008)

you musta downloaded them pics from 2 weeks ago on your PC. They may have the  "cup-o-pork " virus!


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Trying to read your post there..
Safari canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t open the page *â€œhttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...#post261328â€ because the server unexpectedly dropped the connection, which sometimes occurs when the server is busy. You might be able to open the page later.*


----------



## bassman (Sep 17, 2008)

I had just installed Internet Explorer 8 when this happened.  I thought I had really screwed up my computer this time!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just opened it up with no issues.


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, dang  I just tried again  no go. Anyone else have this or what?


----------



## daboys (Sep 17, 2008)

No problems here.


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2008)

I opened it as well.......you sure your on the right forum????? :)


----------



## wutang (Sep 17, 2008)

I just opened it as well. No problems


----------



## 1894 (Sep 17, 2008)

Rich are you hitting the ' new posts ' part ? sounds like you are trying to open  the whole thing.


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't do either... open the whole thread... or the last post. Strange...


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

OK  now I CAN open it?? Sheesh....


----------

